# ***URGENT - HEAVY BLEEDING FOR 3 DAYS THEN BFP TODAY?***



## mammamia12

HI,

i had a natural fet on 26th jan, my otd is tomorrow.  I've been bleeding since thursday (af was due on wed) Idid a test on friday which was neg, HOWEVER, today i did one and it was positive. I went and bought more, and they both say pregnant.  is it possible that I am?  i had proper heavy af bleeding so don't know if i can be?  Has this happened to anyone else?  I used superdrug, first responce and cb digital. (says 1-2 weeks)


Thanks

Nic x 

ps- dug the test from the other day out the bin and it says positive.  It didnt at the time but since i had af i didn't pay close attention.  Does this mean that as the same type of test showed posistive today that my hormone level is increasing?  Does anyone know how quickly hcg levels drop?  How long does it take after mc for tests to show as negative?


----------



## nickidee

Hi there,
I know how anxiety provoking this must be and how difficult it must be to believe your result - my thoughts are with you  
I would be cautious with the older test that you fished from the bin - if you didn't get a positive at the time of testing, then the lines that you are now seeing could well be evaporation lines.
The fail safe way to find out if you are pregnant and that this is not a 'chemical pregnancy' where the embryo did not implant properly, is to contact your GP and ask for a referral to the EPU (Early Pregnancy Unit). They will be able to take a blood test which will guage your HCG level. You will, however, have to go back 36-48 hours later for a further blood test so that they can see if the level is rising or not - it should double every 36-48 hours. An alternative but less clear way, would be to start consistantly using the same pregnancy test brand and to see if the result that you get seems to be getting stronger. 
When I had a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage, it took about a week for the HCG to disappear. I would have thought that it would be similar for you if it is a chemical pregnancy, as you will not have developed that much HCG at this stage.
I really hope that the bleeding you saw is implantation and that you have a genuine BFP.
Nicki x


----------



## Lawsum

HI there 

I know how anxious you must feel as I was going through the same feeling over the weekend although unfortunately my news was not positive. I just wanted to share my experience (and maybe it will make you feel a bit more positive about yr position, although I think as Nicki says getting your HCG checked is recommended as it is more sensitive to rise in the preg hormone. 

I have 2 embryo's (one at blastocyst and the other at compaction - stage before blast) transferred on 20 Jan. From 1 Feb onwards I had spotting which I think now was implantation bleeding. However on Fri just gone and Sat morning the bleeding was very heavy with cramping. I did a preg test and it also said positive.  I went into Casualty straight away as i suspected a MC (i had a MC last yr after ICSI so knew the signs.)  

Your situation sounds more promising as your reading still says positive (but again get the hcg level checked).

My situ is that Sat morning (I was 4.5 wks) the test was positive. The hospital confirmed that eve my HCG was at 32. Sun morning  I did another home preg test and the positive line was very faint. Yesterday the home preg test was clearly a negative, and the second HCG carried out by the hospital confirmed it had dropped to 4.  

For yr info, after the MC last year (at 9 weeks it took about 2 weeks for my HCG to drop), so the preg tests showed positive for some time but bear in mind I was further down the line than 4.5 wks. 

Anyway hope this info is useful to you and all the best


----------



## nickidee

Lawsum - I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you and your partner


----------



## mammamia12

Hi Nickidee

Thanks for your posting. I did go any buy lots of tests as you suggested (poundland) but the second line is so faint on them (even yesterday when my hcg was 86.5) that I've decided to just wait till tomorrow for my second hcg at the clinic  - my heart couldn't take it any more   and I have spent a fortune on the more expensive ones, I just cant afford to waste any more money on them.  Tomorrow will bring a deffinate answer (hopefully!) so I'll just need to wait till then.  

Do you think that if I started bleeding on Thursday it is reasonable to assume that my hcg level would be less than 86.5 if things had gone wrong?  Yesterday was 17dpo. 

Thanks agin for your words of advice.


----------



## Jo82

Sending you huge   for tomorrow and fingers crossed your levels have risen xxx


----------



## nickidee

Mammamia12 - if I was to be totally honest with you, I would have to say that 86.5 at 17dpo seems to be on the low side. I am basing this solely on the fact that when I became pregnant with my son, I did have a very slight bleed following a positive test and when I went in for a blood test at about 17dpo, my HCG was up in the 700's. I so sincerely hope that this is not the case, that you have a late implanter and that you will see a good increase in your HCG level. I also hope that tomorrow comes quickly. This unknowing can be soul destroying, can't it.
Please keep me posted and know that you are very much in my thoughts.
N x


----------

